# wild turkey



## gypsyseagod (May 6, 2007)

sorry just had to post this.. we're sitting outside last night watching the birds on the porch and lo & behold our schnoodle(schnanuser poodle mix)chases the biggest wild turkey i've seen acroos the yard... so i run over & the bird gets a head in the fence.. i ran up(no lie) rung it's neck(it was stressed & sufferin),and got the pics on a disp. camera- so i will post the kill,prep,&cook shots as soon as i can get them developed. btw any coonazzes here that know beer butt terducken ???? good stuff w/ a wild hog sausage crawfish stuffing...


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

I have smoked a wild turkey before and found that it is a great idea to brine them and also to wrap in bacon. There is so little fat on it that it would have been so dry if I had not done that


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

man that just reminded me of one...we were on the right of way and the power co. guy came up and said that there was a turkey on the road behind the truck we were standing in front of, when i looked around the truck the turkey went down in the weeds and became tangled in some thorny brush, well i had my carhardts on and some gloves and i dived in and grabbed it by the legs and well we had a good meal back at the motel room that night, always carry a grill when on the road, it was a 14# hen


----------



## ron50 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like the schnoodle deserves a treat for this catch! Enjoy it, not many wild turkeys here on Long Island.


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 25, 2007)

guess we will have to name you Mr. lucky hehehe


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Now that doggy deserves a leg or two! Good boy!


----------

